# Osram Sylvania announces fluorescent lamp price raise for Chinese phosphors



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> The webpage is not dated, but PDF documents show they're from July 2011.
> Sylvania officially announced that it is raising prices on fluorescent lamps effective July 2011 on a monthly basis until "prices on rare earth phosphors is stabilized"
> 
> RE80 type lamps which are needed to meet July 2012 energy code use more phosphor per lamp than RE70 lamps.
> ...





> I guess they're going to have to come up with explanations why T5s are substantially more expensive than T8s and T12s


Because they can get away with it just like they did when the T-8's first came out.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Because they can get away with it just like they did when the T-8's first came out.


I went to a Sylvania seminar/ free dinner not too long and they say that China (surprise, surprise), has 97% of these rare earth metals.

Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I went to a Sylvania seminar/ free dinner not too long and they say that China (surprise, surprise), has 97% of these rare earth metals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


I have heard the same. Comforting eh?


----------

